# a proper pct for test, deca cycle? your views.



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

what would a proper pct for dbol, test & deca cycle? 12 week course with hcg throughout the cycle, your views?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd make sure i stopped Deca 2 weeks before i stopped test, then 21days Nolva and clomid, 1day load, 10days lower dosage, further 10days min dosage.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

I would wait to start PCT till 4 - 5 weeks (dose depending) after last shot if your are using long esters and I would also drop the deca at least 2 weeks before end of cycle. I would properly run 4 weeks of nolva/clomid 40/100 20/50 20/50 20/50. Personally Im not 100% sure about using nolva, I seem to have better result on clomid alone for some reason????? but that goes against the normal ways of doing it.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

can you use aromasin instead of nolva?

something like

aromasin 12.5 aday for 4 weeks

clomid 100 50 50 50

proviren 25/50 a day


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> I would wait to start PCT till 4 - 5 weeks (dose depending) after last shot if your are using long esters and I would also drop the deca at least 2 weeks before end of cycle. I would properly run 4 weeks of nolva/clomid 40/100 20/50 20/50 20/50. Personally Im not 100% sure about using nolva, I seem to have better result on clomid alone for some reason????? but that goes against the normal ways of doing it.


i know about dropping the deca 2 weeks before the test,im using lixus test 300 (enanthate) and was also running test e during my last cycle, i started pct 2 weeks after last shot after my last cycle, 4-5 weeks seems to be to much of a wait or does it? just tought i might need to run a different type pct because of the deca this time around.

pct was clomid 100/50/50

nolva 20/20/20/20


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

would people recommend dropping the nolva and maybe using just the clomid at a higher dose during pct?????


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Clomid 100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

May want to use test prop whilst you're waiting for the long ester to clear that's what I always do


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Clomid 100/50/50
> 
> Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> May want to use test prop whilst you're waiting for the long ester to clear that's what I always do


my cycle is 12 weeks so if i ran test prop between 12 and 14 would this be right, also whats the reason you do this?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Use hcg right up until pct, 1000iu's weekly then 3-4 weeks after last test jab:

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I do it for the pure fact if your going to be waiting 3 weeks for PCT you might aswell take some fast acting test to get a few weeks more of gains

And it gives a more accurate PCT date I run prop for 3 weeks so a 10ml vial is enough for that


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Use hcg right up until pct, 1000iu's weekly then 3-4 weeks after last test jab:
> 
> Clomid 100/100/50/50
> 
> Nolva 20/20/20/20


why 3-4 weeks? i was told 2 weeks on this before which i did after my last cycle


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> why 3-4 weeks? i was told 2 weeks on this before which i did after my last cycle


Well from your last injection it will take about 25 days for the test levels to drop off to 100mg or under, which is near enough where you what it for pct.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Well from your last injection it will take about 25 days for the test levels to drop off to 100mg or under, which is near enough where you what it for pct.


alright cool, ill start 3 weeks later, for example my last shot was a monday would you count the 3 weeks from that day or when that week ends?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

6 of one and half a dozen of the other mate, But I'd wait 3 weeks from the last jab...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> 6 of one and half a dozen of the other mate, But I'd wait 3 weeks from the last jab...


3 weeks it is!!


----------



## affy86 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Johnnyg!

I wasn't able to pm you so I thought I thought id be best replying to you on this post as it is relevant to what I need to ask you.

How did your test deca cycle go and which PCT plan did you settle for?

Im reading so many different ways im getting confused. Been researching for 3 weeks and so far I have been given a plan which consists things where more than half of it is only available in the US. Like Forma Stanzol.

Cheers mate!


----------

